# Over 100 dogs and no regular water supply!



## hindleg (May 25, 2009)

Following the incident in Malaya where villagers left over 200 dogs on a tiny island, a new "mankind cares for animals!!!" issue has arisen in one of Jamaica's main dog rescues. The local water company having cut off supplies.

Why do these people have no feeling for man's greatest companion animal?  See story - http://www.dogsnose.org/forum/viewtopic.php?f=32&t=84&p=134#p134


----------

